# Broke my Fiskar's



## Eagleknight (Apr 27, 2015)

I picked up an X7 recently and mostly having been using during splitting to knock small limbs off and get stringy pieces apart. I was going to go and get another round with the splitter cylinder retracting and I heard a pop. I look over and the handle got caught between the wedge and the metal that gets stuck round off. It was a sad day.


----------



## srb08 (Apr 27, 2015)

Bummer
Looks like you now have an x3.5


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 29, 2015)

Well it has a lifetime warranty. I don't know if I would show them a pic of it broken in more than two pieces though.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 29, 2015)

Life time warranty under normal conditions, not sure a splitter smashing it is considered normal.[emoji2] I've been wrong before though.


----------



## Eagleknight (May 21, 2015)

Fiskar rocks. A new hatchet showed up yesterday. I sent in a claim and the picture... Said the handle broke where black and orange plastic meets. When I need to replace my garden snips and lopers they will be Fiskars for sure.


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 21, 2015)

I just bought one of those last night at Sears...they had them marked down to 11.95. I have a 25 and a 27 figured I better have a small one to complete the set. Will be used splitting small pieces for my smoker.


----------



## Jet47 (May 22, 2015)

Agreed, Fiskar's are great.


----------

